# Box Elder Burl Duck Whistle



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Like many other call makers, I received an email from Wildfowl Magazine to test some whistles from various call makers. After many hours thinking about this I finally decided what the heck.. This is what I am sending, Box elder Burl, Mesquite burl Laminate with an axis Antler lip rest and a CA finish.. If it dont sound good at least it looks nice...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Box Elder when done right looks beautiful...yours looks beautiful


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice , as usual


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That is really nice. As is the other one.

If it sounds half as good as it looks, you will be fine.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That is so awesome!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice indeed, Congrats!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kindness!!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Look Great and I am sure it sound even better.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Finally got the magazine back..


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Yessir Yessir I need to get me a copy so I can have you autograph it!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Outstanding and just 2cool! Congrats


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Way to go Robert. That just increase the price for them.


----------

